# 55 Gallon tall, 36 Bow or 46 bow?



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

I am trying to decide on which one of these I want and should get. I like more water but I have to consider the spot where I will be putting it. The 46 Bow front would fit in the spot but would fill up the space and not sure if I want that (hard to explain). The 36 Bow would be perfect because it would be about 32 inches wide which includes the stand edge. The tank is 30 wide. The depth from front to back is only 15 inches and I think that is where the bow is. I am not crazy about the lack in depth for the fish but it is good for the spot. The 46 bow, would be pushing it width wise in this spot. The 55 tall is slightly over 30 wide (not including the stand) and 18 inches in depth from front to back (which is good). I cannot remember how tall it is but I would be able to get more water because of the height. I would never be able to fit a 55 gallon in the spot otherwise. 

The stand to the 55 gallon is a little contemporary for me, but at least it has cherry wood color with black. The tank does not have the black silicone like I like, but I guess that is ok. The bows both had the black silicone. 

If I went the 36 route because of it not being as wide in depth from front to back, I am afraid I may kick myself for not having more water. 

What would you do? Oh, also, the 55 comes with the stand and is on sale. There is a slight abrasion on the stand on the black edge (paint slightly rubbed off) so they told me they would take some off in price for that. I can fix that easy.

~Holly


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Honestly: Go for the biggest tank you can fit in the spot you want it at. Once you have a small tank and realize how limited you are for stocking, you may easily get upset over it and/ or go back out and buy a 2nd larger tank.
The stand I'd not be too worried, you can easily custom built one to YOUR pref - Heck if I!(!!!) can do this sorta thing, EVERYBODY can do it lol


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Never heard of a 55 tall. Interesting. Well they say wider and deeper is better than taller. Tall doesn't do much except angelfish happy. The bow fronts are nice because they give you that extra depth in the middle with the narrower sides. I tossed and turned over a 55 or a 75. Although the 75 is sweet it was just a tad too deep and would protrude just a little too far for where I was putting it and opted for the 55 (48x13xwhatever tall, 18 i think)

So deeper and wider gives more surface area which is good. Deep can be good for fish like angels which they prefer taller tanks. Yet taller tanks are that much more depth from lighting to substrate. Which in a planted tank requires stronger lighting to penetrate the depth. But shouldn't be difficult to overcome. If the 46 g bow just fits, heck it fits and would probably opt for that one. They are nice.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> Honestly: Go for the biggest tank you can fit in the spot you want it at. Once you have a small tank and realize how limited you are for stocking, you may easily get upset over it and/ or go back out and buy a 2nd larger tank.
> The stand I'd not be too worried, you can easily custom built one to YOUR pref - Heck if I!(!!!) can do this sorta thing, EVERYBODY can do it lol


Thank for the encouragement.  This is how I know I would feel if I do have the most water I can get for that spot. I will most likely kick myself later. I am the type that once I have one, I will want another, especially if i do not have enough room in one.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Have you ever checked out my tanks under the Aquarium tab here to the left? That's what happens if you buy 1 small tank, stock wit 'cool' fish....then you want more & other fish....and then you wind up like that some day LOL

So yea def get the bigger tank IMO  And if you have the water for it and care for it 55g tall is excellent tank for some Angels


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Mean Harri said:


> Never heard of a 55 tall. Interesting. Well they say wider and deeper is better than taller. Tall doesn't do much except angelfish happy. The bow fronts are nice because they give you that extra depth in the middle with the narrower sides. I tossed and turned over a 55 or a 75. Although the 75 is sweet it was just a tad too deep and would protrude just a little too far for where I was putting it and opted for the 55 (48x13xwhatever tall, 18 i think)
> 
> So deeper and wider gives more surface area which is good. Deep can be good for fish like angels which they prefer taller tanks. Yet taller tanks are that much more depth from lighting to substrate. Which in a planted tank requires stronger lighting to penetrate the depth. But shouldn't be difficult to overcome. If the 46 g bow just fits, heck it fits and would probably opt for that one. They are nice.


Hi,

Thanks for your suggestion and help.  I am not sure if the term tall was right, but this 55 gallon is not as wide as the standard ones. You do get more height. This is a picture (link below) of one that looks just like the one I am thinking of getting, except the stand is different and it is saying it is a 56 gallon. The measurements are just about the same. I know for sure that the one I am considering is 30 and maybe 30 and 1/4 wide, 18 inches from front to back and the height would be just about the same as this one. Marineland 56 Gallon Column Style Aquarium and Stand - Black - Sale - Fish - PetSmart

If I get this one instead of the 36 bow, I will get the same width but more depth from front to back which is good and more water volume because of the extra height. The bows can have a nice front to back depth in the middle point but then is narrows on the sides. I would like the 46 bow, but I am not sure if it is overkill for this spot. We have a light switch right at that wall and that is another reason that the ones that are not wider than 30-32 inches would be best. This house has less wall space than our other one, even though is it the same size. I need a room just for fish tanks! Wouldn't that be great!

The 36 bow would be the best for the spot but the 55 one is best for the fish because they will have more water and the same width and deeper from front to back. Another issue on the on 46 bow that I found locally, they do not have a stand for the one they have and the one that they have has an imperfection in the black silicone on the right front corner that is really noticeable to me. I would hate that and I could not fix that. Sloppy silicone job. They did not seem quick to say they could order it specially. They should be able to. The 55 comes with the stand and is all on sale for $249.00 with a little more off for the imperfection on the stand fron edge that can be easily fixed. 

I just need more wall space! Happy New Year!

~Holly


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Aww that 56g you posted the link for is reallll nice ... actually that's a perfect size for this 'empty' spot in my living room ...hmmmm.....lol

If you don't like the stand that comes with it....consider buying a neat piece of furniture that matches the rest of your house for the tank stand, that's what I done in the hallway. Or alternatively built your own?
As long as its thick wood (1"+) and the appropriate size for the tank to sit on you're good. I looked at all these press board stands for my 55g and after 1 day solid 'stand-shopping' I hit the home store, got me THE wood I wanted, screws, clue, stain and borrowed a router from the neighbor and built my own and I'm loving it cause its competently matching the rest of the office  Thou I was told here the thickness of wood I used was overkill...but hey rather safe then sorry right


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Can you fit a 50 gallon? They are 36"x19x19 5/8
Great depth and 3 feet long and not real tall.

Fish Aquarium and Tank  Sizes and Characteristics, starting an aquarium, buying equipment, choosing tanks


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

Mean Harri said:


> Can you fit a 50 gallon? They are 36"x19x19 5/8
> Great depth and 3 feet long and not real tall.
> 
> Fish Aquarium and Tank* Sizes and Characteristics, starting an aquarium, buying equipment, choosing tanks


 
Hi,

Yes, I can definitely fit it at this spot. It would be the same width as the Bow but would not be tapered which would actually be better for this spot if it is that wide. It is kinda hard to explain what I mean about this particular spot. The main problem I am going to have and I know my husband will mention it, is we have a light switch there that anything over a 30-32 inch would cover it for sure. I like the idea of a few more inches in width and still get the gallons....at least 50 of them. 

Gee, what a hard decision. The 36 bow would be the best for the spot but I am stubborn. I better decide quick, because they have the 55 on hold for me. I just called them and told them I could not be in until Monday....we are headed up to a friend's house at Davis Lake tomorrow. I can't do it today because I have not even told my husband yet. I would rather just bring it home when he is at work. LOL If he can get a gun for protecting us on the trails from bears, etc. with his Christmas money, I should be able to get a fish tank with mine! He is not a hunter but he worries about us in the mountains. There are a lot of bears up at Priest Lake and we want to start hiking and maybe riding up there next summer. I should carry one with me when I ride in some areas, but I am not real comfortable with guns. Not sure why I am so chicken to tell him I am going to get a fish tank. I guess I am afraid he will be negative and then I will get mad. Things like that can get me mad. Like he says, he can take care of the outside and I will take care of the inside. However, I do the horse care, mucking the barn in the winter, etc. and he does the tractoring of the manure. 

Oh, also, I would want to find a good deal like the one I am looking for....a combo deal or a good deal for both the tank and stand sold separately. It is hard to find the tank and a stand to go with it locally. I sure don't want to pay shipping. 

Thanks and I will keep you posted on what I decide.


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

I also vote for the 56 gallon or the 50 gallon tank. Remember that contrary to the one inch of fish per gallon, the surface area determines how many fish your aquarium can contain. So the 50 gallon is 684 square inches (36 by 19) and the 56 "tall" is 540 (30 by 18) square inches. The formula for this method is every 10 square inches of surface area supports one inch of mature fish. So the 50 can hold 68 inches of fish whereas the 56 will hold 54 inches of fish. This sounds like I'm putting down the 56 gallon, but its one I almost bought. I think it is a wonderful smaller room aquarium (like my bedroom) or a smaller living room tank.

The depth is really important in a tank if you are going to have it planted - you have more room in the back for plants with more room up front for your fish to swim, and you get a better 3 dimensional effect with a deeper tank. I personally think the Petsmart tank is a great buy BUT the canopy s_cks so be prepared to add an additional light for plants, even so the tank and stand and glass top alone are worth the price.

In the Canadian Petsmart, there is a hot sale on for the 56 gallon combo & it comes with a better looking stand than the one shown in the picture.


----------



## HollyinWA (Dec 29, 2009)

rsn48 said:


> I also vote for the 56 gallon or the 50 gallon tank. Remember that contrary to the one inch of fish per gallon, the surface area determines how many fish your aquarium can contain. So the 50 gallon is 684 square inches (36 by 19) and the 56 "tall" is 540 (30 by 18) square inches. The formula for this method is every 10 square inches of surface area supports one inch of mature fish. So the 50 can hold 68 inches of fish whereas the 56 will hold 54 inches of fish. This sounds like I'm putting down the 56 gallon, but its one I almost bought. I think it is a wonderful smaller room aquarium (like my bedroom) or a smaller living room tank.
> 
> The depth is really important in a tank if you are going to have it planted - you have more room in the back for plants with more room up front for your fish to swim, and you get a better 3 dimensional effect with a deeper tank. I personally think the Petsmart tank is a great buy BUT the canopy s_cks so be prepared to add an additional light for plants, even so the tank and stand and glass top alone are worth the price.
> 
> In the Canadian Petsmart, there is a hot sale on for the 56 gallon combo & it comes with a better looking stand than the one shown in the picture.


 
Thanks, and I agree with you. If it was not for this particular spot, I would not even hesitate to go with the 50 gallon. It is just the wrong spot. I will think about it some more and then decide by Monday. It is the light switch thing and the location that henders me even though I "could" still do it. 

The 55/56 gallon is on sale right now at Petsmart for $249 (it may also be $239...can't remember now) with the stand....different than the one in the pic but the same tank. I do know that the ones that are a little more ecconomical price wise never come with the best canopy. I will have to deal with that when I get to it. Not 100% sure yet if I will go the live plant route. 

Thanks again! I cannot wait to get one set up!

~Holly


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

Install a remote wireless light switch so that you can turn the light on and off with a remote:

Wireless Remote Light Switch - Compare Prices, Reviews and Buy at NexTag - Price - Review

My buddy got one from his wife for Xmas, it was something like $15 and there are only two wires to hook up (turn off the power) and it won't matter which wire goes to which screw as the current is AC (alternating current).


----------

